# Schutz gegen Restspannung / Spannungsmessung



## sebpel (29 Mai 2012)

Mahlzeit,

ich hab da mal Fragen zur Spannungsmessung.

Und zwar muss diese Messung generell gemacht werden ?
Wir sind im Sondermaschinenbau tätig.
Das passende Messgerät haben wir (Gossen Metrawatt Profitest 204+), aber da in der Anlage ein Servo
verbaut ist, werden diese 5s nicht eingehalten. Logischerweise wird der Grenzwert eingehalten, wenn ich vor
der Messung den Servoverstärker abklemme.

Wie macht Ihr das bei Anlagen mit Servos oder ist diese Messung dann hinfällig?


----------



## Tommi (29 Mai 2012)

Hallo,

woher hast Du "diese 5s", d.h., aus welcher Norm?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## sebpel (29 Mai 2012)

Hallo Tommi,

die 5 Sekunden kommen aus der EN 60204-1:2006 Punkt 6.2.4.
Der Servoverstärker selber hat die Kennzeichnung mind. 5 Minuten warten.
Wenn ich aber nun zwischen N und Hauptschalterabgang z.B. L1 messe und während
des Betriebes den Hauptschalter ausschalte, dauert es eben länger als diese 5 Sekunden 
bis die Restspannung <= 60V ist, laut Messgerät.


----------



## Tommi (29 Mai 2012)

Hallo,

weiter unten in 6.2.4 steht, daß Du auch Kennzeichnungen
anbringen kannst, wenn Du längere Entladungen nicht verhindern kannst.

Gilt die 2006-Version der 60204 eigentlich noch?

Ich schaue morgen mal nach.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## sebpel (29 Mai 2012)

Moin,

ja das ist noch ne Möglichkeit. Mich interessiert jetzt noch ob man generell diese Messung machen muss oder nicht.
Weil unter 18.1 steht auch das unbedingt a),b) und f) gemacht werden muss und c)-e) nur nach Bedarf, aber wann ist
Bedarf .
Das die noch gültig ist gehe ich mal von aus, da wir noch kein Update für diese Norm bekommen haben oder ich habe es nur übersehen.
Aber solch eine Info wäre auch schon mal was Wert .


----------



## jabba (29 Mai 2012)

In der Norm steht ja Aktive Teile, ... müßen nach 5s weniger als 60V haben.
Wo und was hast Du denn gemessen.
Die Motorleitung ist quasi ein Kurzschluß also 0V, die Netzzuleitung hat 0V, da normalerweise ein Netzschütz vorm FU hängt.
Bleibt nur noch der FU in die Verbindung bis zum Netzschütz.

Vieleicht habe ich es falsch gesehen, aber ich habe es immer nur so betrachtet das keine Restspannung aus dem Schaltschrank entstehen kann.
Also nur Netzzuleitung und Motorleitung. An den Fu's habe ich die meistens beiliegenden Schilder mit dem Warnhinweis geklebt.


> Wo diese definierte Entladerate die ordnungsgemäße Funktion der Ausrüstung beeinflusst, mussein dauerhafter Warnhinweis an einer leicht sichtbaren Stelle auf oder unmittelbar neben dem Gehäuse, das
> die Kapazitäten enthält, angebracht werden. Er muss auf die Gefährdung hinweisen und den Zeitverzugangeben, der notwendig ist, bis das Gehäuse geöffnet werden darf.


Hier ist eindeutig die Rede vom Gehäuse welches die kapazitäten enthält die Reder, also vom FU.
Ich denke mal in aller Regel ist bei den FU's kein Problem zu erwarten, aber spezielle Spannungskonstanthalter oder selbstgebaute "USV's" können bei diesem Punkt ein Problem verursachen.

@Tommi
Ich hab das Abo für die VDE auf der letzten DVD ist die 60204-1 :2006 vom Juni 2007 drauf.. Dürfte also noch gelten.


----------



## sebpel (29 Mai 2012)

Gemessen zwischen Hauptschalterabgang Phase gegen N. Dann während des Betriebes Hauptschalter ausgeschaltet.

So  wie du habe ich es auch ausgelegt, dass keine Spannung aus dem  Schaltschrank entstehen kann. Es handelt sich hier nicht um ein FU  sondern ein Servoverstärker. Vor diesem ist im Moment kein Netzschütz da  es eigentlich nicht unbedingt üblich ist wie ich finde. Damit ich die  Spannung verhindern kann, müsste man ein Netzschütz vorschalten welches  bei trennen der Versorgungsspannung abfällt und somit die Spannung  zwischen Verstärker und Netzschütz bleiben würde, bis sie komplett  verchwunden ist. Zeitangabe steht ja auf den Servoverstärker.

Wiederum  anders betrachtet: Beim abschalten über Hauptschalter kann die Spannung  auch nicht aus den Schaltschrank. Allerdings erst wenn jemand die  Vorsicherung bei eingeschaltetem Hauptschalter ausschaltet. Dann  wiederum bis zur Vorsicherung.

Bei älteren Messprotokollen von nem Ex-Kollegen ist diese Messung nicht gemacht worden.
Es  hat ausserdem schon mal eine Fremdfirma bei uns durchgemessen und dort  wurde auch ausschließlich die Isolationsprüfung, Hochspannungsprüfung  und Schutzleiterprüfung vorgenommen. Von daher auch meine Frage: Ist die  Messung erforderlich ? Weil durch abschalten über den Hauptschalter  kann die Spannung ja nicht aus dem Schrank heraus.

Bin im Moment ein wenig verwirrt was dies betrifft.


----------



## MSB (29 Mai 2012)

Also stellen mer uns mal janz dumm, was ist dein Servoumrichter:

Eingangsseitig ein gesteuerter oder ungesteuerter Brückengleichrichter
Ausgangsseitig ein Wechselrichter mit Transistoren (IGBT, FET ...)
Am Zwischenkreis hängt dann noch im Regelfall ein Bremschopper (ebenfalls IGBT / FET)

Wo kannst du nun also Restspannungen an aktiven Teilen haben, im Sinne der Norm:
- An den Eingangsklemmen des FU's inkl. aller vorgeschalteten Bauteile
- An den Ausgangsklemmen des FU's inkl. aller nachgeschalteten Bauteile
- An evtl. verbauten Bremswiderständen
Jeweils technisch nur bei Bauteileversagen und/oder sog. Leiterschlüssen im Gerät, sofern diese nicht ohnehin durch defekte Sicherung o.ä. auffallen.
Die Begrifflichkeit "Aktives Teil" ist alles, welches im ungestörten Betrieb potentiell unter Spannung steht, inkl. des Neutralleiters.
Ergo müsstest du an mindestens diesen 3 o.g. Punkten entsprechend Prüfen.

Natürlich hast du auch an evtl. vorhandenen Zwischenkreisklemmen noch längere Zeit Spannung anliegen,
das ist bauartbedingt auch nicht zu verhindern, deshalb also der Aufkleber auf dem Servo/FU (Servo / FU ist in dem Punkt absolut identisch).

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Tommi (30 Mai 2012)

jabba schrieb:


> @Tommi
> Ich hab das Abo für die VDE auf der letzten DVD ist die 60204-1 :2006 vom Juni 2007 drauf.. Dürfte also noch gelten.



Stimmt, unsere Normendatenbank sagt das auch, aber ich glaube gehört zu haben, daß bald eine Neue kommt.

Sonst ist zum Thema eigentlich alles gesagt.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## MSB (30 Mai 2012)

@tommi
In meiner aktuellen VDE-DVD gibt es einen Entwurf 2011-01, leider hab ich da aber keinen Zugriff drauf,
insofern wird sich da wohl in den nächsten ~2 Jahren was tun.

Hier ein Änderungsvermerk vom Beuth:


> *Änderungsvermerk: *
> 
> Gegenüber DIN EN 60204-1 (VDE 0113-1):2007-06,  DIN EN 60204-1/A1 (VDE 0113-1/A1):2009-10 und DIN EN 60204-1  Berichtigung 1 (VDE 0113-1 Berichtigung 1):2010-05 wurden folgende  Änderungen vorgenommen: a) Anforderungen für EMV-gerechte Installationen  wurden festgelegt und im Anhang G (normativ) werden Maßnahmen genannt  b) Anforderungen an den Schutzpotentialausgleich und  Funktionspotentialausgleich wurden überarbeitet. c) Anforderungen an  drahtlose Steuerungen wurden komplett neu erstellt. d) Anforderungen an  die zu liefernde Dokumentation wurden auf "notwendige Dokumente"  reduziert. Im Anhang F (informativ) werden Arten von Dokumenten mit den  entsprechenden Normen aufgelistet. e) Anforderungen bei betriebsmäßigen  Schutzleiterströmen wurden verdeutlicht. f) Anforderungen für die  Prüfungen wurden überarbeitet. g) Prüfungen für TT-System wurden  aufgenommen.



Besonders der Punkt d klingt irgendwie hochinteressant ... 


Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Tommi (30 Mai 2012)

Hallo Manuel,

Danke für die Info, mal sehen was kommt.

Gruß
Tommi


----------

